# Criteria Necessary To Legally Immigrate to Canada



## nancyd (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello ~ 

Isn’t there a provision in Canadian law that allows for a US citizen to immigrate to Canada without being a full-time employee of a Canadian enterprise or being sponsored by a family member? My husband and I are semi-retired and can prove financial means sufficient to support ourselves in Canada. We would also want to become property owners. 

I thought I read at one time, that there is a way to apply for citizenship through providing financial records proving that your immigration would not be a burden but a benefit to Canada. 

Any information you might provide would be most appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nancyd said:


> Hello ~
> 
> Isn’t there a provision in Canadian law that allows for a US citizen to immigrate to Canada without being a full-time employee of a Canadian enterprise or being sponsored by a family member? My husband and I are semi-retired and can prove financial means sufficient to support ourselves in Canada. We would also want to become property owners.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by semi-retired? There is no provision in Canadian Immigration law for retirees except if under family sponsorship. There is an Entrepreneurial Program which is/can be used by people who bring investment funds which would then result in creating jobs.
You can own a vacation home and enter the country for 6 months at a time. You would receive no benefits from the Canadian Government.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

You can do what I have done. Enter as an investor. You can do what the hell you like, as long as it is legal. Work, or don't work. Up to you. But, it does cost!

Jeff


----------



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

jeff66 said:


> You can do what I have done. Enter as an investor. You can do what the hell you like, as long as it is legal. Work, or don't work. Up to you. But, it does cost!
> 
> Jeff


why how did you manage to get a visa jeff


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Crookybwfc said:


> why how did you manage to get a visa jeff


As an investor. There has been an investor visa available for ages. We went that route just over 18 months ago. We move over in less than 3 weeks.

As an investor you can pretty much do whatever you want work wise, the main applicant and the family. So we can work where and for whoever we want. Or not, as the case may be.

Which is very handy indeed. It also helped with mortgages and all the credit rating scenarios! Got a good mortgage, and a good credit line.

But you do have to qualify, and you do have to invest into the Canadian economy for 5 years. But there is help available.

Jeff


----------

